# How to tell you're reading a gothic novel



## Svrtnsse (May 13, 2014)

Someone shared this link to me the other day and I found it quite amusing: How to tell you're reading a gothic novel Ã¢â‚¬“ in pictures | Books | theguardian.com

So there you have it. All the things you need to make your novel gothic.


----------



## Ruby (May 14, 2014)

Svrtnsse said:


> Someone shared this link to me the other day and I found it quite amusing: How to tell you're reading a gothic novel Ã¢â‚¬“ in pictures | Books | theguardian.com
> 
> So there you have it. All the things you need to make your novel gothic.



Hi Svrtnsse, 

Thanks for posting this.

Now I can see that my WIP does, indeed, contain some Gothic elements as well as every other genre and all seven plots.


----------



## KC Trae Becker (May 15, 2014)

That was enjoyable. Succinct and well done research. Thanks for sharing it. My reading list has just gotten a nice boost.


----------

